# Experience Making Your Own Blind..



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any advice on making ur own blind and just wondering if there is any guides out there for makin ur own for the spare time I have on my hands.
Thanks!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to NoDak Outdoors :beer:

The learning curve is a steep one based upon my experience. So keep it simple. Frankly I suggest just building an inclined back board and then going and buy a ghille blind material to just cover your self up asa cheap effect blind way to conceal yourself. Otherwise, being SUBs are available for $150, it is better to buy one VS making an enclosed blind.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

depends what you mean......

If you are hunting in an aread with plenty of tumble weeds along the fence lines piles a ton up in one spot and make like a square.. then get inside it and make it so you can shoot out of. Works everytime for us.

Another thing would be buy a stadium seat and sit in the dekes cover it with corn or w/e and then put 2 fullbodies on either side of you so that when there coming in they cant see you for sure. When the geese are about to land knock the FB's down and take ur shots.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks.. and I'll put a picture of wat I mean..


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I built my first blind....."Big Bertha".... (remember that one Chris from the 2002 Sas. trip?) used PVC and sewed a cover for it. the blind was fairly easy to put together...it even had doors to swing open like the elimnator blinds...the problem was the sewing....my wife helped but it was kind of interesting and hard to get everything right.

Do yourself a favor and buy a pre-fabricated blind....the finisher is nice in that it folds up and fits into a tahoe or pickup bed...the eliminator is nice but is longer and has more room.

There's a guy in the classified this morning on NDOs that is selling Final approach used blinds for $125.00....BUY ONE! It'll cost you about that amount to put together a home made one that won't last as long and will be a pain in the .....to design, sew and put together.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I just took pics. of a friends blind and I'll show you what I mean now..



```
Well this is the bottom part of the blind and the clips are where the wings flap out and the fold up part is the next part
```


```
Well this is the front part of the blind and as u see is held up by those 2 poles and I dont care really if it stays can fold or not right there as long as it stays up :)
```


```
And this is the middle part of the blind just for a scope out.
```


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Field Hunter said:


> I built my first blind....."Big Bertha".... (remember that one Chris from the 2002 Sas. trip?) used PVC and sewed a cover for it. the blind was fairly easy to put together...it even had doors to swing open like the elimnator blinds...the problem was the sewing....my wife helped but it was kind of interesting and hard to get everything right.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and buy a pre-fabricated blind....the finisher is nice in that it folds up and fits into a tahoe or pickup bed...the eliminator is nice but is longer and has more room.
> 
> There's a guy in the classified this morning on NDOs that is selling Final approach used blinds for $125.00....BUY ONE! It'll cost you about that amount to put together a home made one that won't last as long and will be a pain in the .....to design, sew and put together.


Well my mom is an excellent sewer.. she sews tons of quilts and we were guna have her do it.. but then my dad is guna buy these cheap pipes that I'm guna weld and use a pipe bender to get my figures and then was guna buy the fabric from sportsman warehouse.. Then we should be good to go.. A friend is letting me barrow his blind at the moment so I can do it. Thanks for the info. though.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

I posted the pics. so now you guys will know what I mean better..


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Speaking from experience, I would buy one. My dad and I made three back when layout blinds first came out and cost upwards of $300. We used the same fabric as well as conduit for the frame. We did our best to duplicate a commercial one, even down to how they folded up. After figuring out how long it took to make and cost of materials... we figured it would have been cheaper to buy one. Don't get me wrong, they worked well and we still use them today when we need extra, but it wasn't worth what little money we saved. You would be able to get one around $100 if you look around. Just not worth it.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

just buy one it will save you alot of headaches, and make sure if you GUNA do it GUNA do it right. :withstupid:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Check eBay they are several on there and some for under $100.00.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys.. but I love a project now and then hahah..


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Let us know how it works out :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I made my own blind last year out of a outdoor folding lawn chair. Funds were little and it was a last minute idea. I cut the legs off and then connected one midway up the back and this was effective and worked with a little camo and natural grasses.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

lawn chairs eh? not a bad idea...might have to try it myself!  I'm also working on a low budget blind. i'm thinking of using some of that burlap camo material to cover myself and use some vegitation as goosebuster did...if i had the $$$ i would definitly buy a fancy blind but oh well maybe someday... :roll:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

OG and I used lawn chairs and they seemed to work okay, they weren't nothing fancy but we made due with what we had. They seemed to works and were pretty comfy in the field.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

if your looking for a cheap blind the ameristep has one for 99.99 but it is about 10" higher than most laydown blinds


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

PM your e-mail address and I will get you the plans and pics from a guy that actually made the real deal..and used one last year..costs about $60 total to make...plans are free from a guy called kandahar


----------

